# Sticky  List of usefull DIYMA threads.



## schmiddr2

*If you have any good thread links post them and I will add them to the list. Covering topics from super noob to technically detailed.*

*Most Important*

Searching the forums effectively

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/new-member-introduction/32613-diyma-message.html

12v Glossary

*Crossovers, Gains and Tuning*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-our-members/7160-basic-guide-crossovers.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/51435-setting-gains-w-o-oscilloscope.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bers/33149-mini-tuning-guide-active-user.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs/33740-simple-way-tune-courtesy-cmusic.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html

More power to clean up midbass? Also, some crackling as I increase volume.

Time Alignment and driver seperation????

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-how-eq-better-sound-staging-without-rta.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ow-make-your-rta-$100-dlls.html?highlight=rta

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uerta-calibration-tutorial.html?highlight=rta

The RTA thread (Use. Not how to build one)

Flat Response?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iscussion/131029-target-curve-comparison.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...120190-does-anyone-understand-cabin-gain.html

*Speaker specs. and Choosing speakers*

Picking driver and crossover points

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-our-members/31-real-deal-8-ohm-drivers.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/69110-comprehensive-front-stage-set-up.html

$250 2 Way vs $250 3 Way

'Pro Audio' setup for SQ

'THE' Passive SQ System

QMS, QES, QTS, What makes up a speaker?

Attenuating a Tweeter


*Midbass*

midbass arrays revisited

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ight-6-5-midbass-drivers-any-suggestions.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r/128953-looking-specific-midbass-advice.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/41581-rear-mounted-midbass-anyone.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-audio-discussion/67661-midbass-rear-car.html

*Rear Fill Speakers*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uipment-my-car/9806-rear-fill-do-you-use.html

Let's talk about "proper" rear speaker use.

Hey Werewolf, confusion about L-R...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/81191-rear-fill-speakers.html

*Subwoofer specs. and Choosing Subwoofers*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/148354-somethings-up-dbs-cone-area.html

highish sensitivity sub with low vas/Qts?

given that 'cabin gain' is a reality, do we need a low fs?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/87371-fast-bass-slow-bass-myth-vs-fact.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ma/93666-larger-subwoofers-=-flabby-bass.html 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...myth-more-cone-area-=-deeper-slower-bass.html 

Underpowering a sub?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stry-dogma/113166-designed-sealed-ported.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/103619-12w6v2-good-rock-metal-music.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on/117694-difference-between-sq-spl-subs.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/102122-dual-10-vs-single-12-subs-sq.html

*Install related*

on axis vs. off axis

On Axis vs Off Axis ???

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...64-kickpanel-speaker-locations-pros-cons.html

Troubleshooting noise... What's next?

Midranges and Midbasses in Sub-Optimum Boxes

What are your best ways to bring up a soundstage?

Why are manufacture recommended enclosure volumes...

Sub facing question

Aiming a subwoofer

Aiming a subwoofer

Aiming a subwoofer

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/6125-another-fiberglass-box-tutorial.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on/129267-best-place-aim-pillar-tweeters.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/65061-improve-your-soundstage-$2.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...08-yaris-sedan-deadening-sound-system-10.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...trim-panels-dashes-just-about-everything.html

*IB (Infinite Baffle)*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/154324-low-qts-eq-vs-high-qts-ib.html

IB Speaker Specs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-ib15-4ohm-car-version-idmax-comparison.html

anyone want to explan why im reading that a higher Fs is recomended for IB?

How do Fs, Xmax and Qtc affect Free Air Subs?

Qts and IB

What specific specs make an IB woofer, IB'able?

Free air IB subs

What's all this "Q" stuff?

*Amplifiers*

Can someone tell me/explain exactly what clipping is?

Do all competently designed and level matched amps/head units sound the same?

class a/b or d amp for subwoofer sq?

Is amplifier fusing a measure of true amp power?

*Power and Wire*

what is the real difference in pwr wire cca vs ofc vs copper weld

voltage x fuse amp = power output?

Speaker wire: the facts?

RELAYS; how they work and how to wire it up...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/75127-best-rca-cables.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/7517-science-cables.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...08765-if-quality-rca-cables-so-important.html

The Ten Commandments of Noise Prevention

Various ways to use a basic relay

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-truth-myths-industry-dogma/134202-big-3-caps-general-electric-stuff.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/153384-capacitors-complete-waste-money.html

JBL FAQ

TECHFLEX 101 A Comprehensive Look At This Product


----------

